# POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee or DH Knee



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

I am trying to decide between using the 2.0 knee with the 2.0 Shin guard or just using the 2.0 DH knee? Anybody used either one. Any pros or cons to using either one? Is the 2.0 DH Knee comfortable enough to wear for a long ride with a lot pedaling involved? Obviously using the 2.0 Knee with the 2.0 Shin will be more expensive but I am thinking that I can use the knee guard by themselves for mellower rides when no lower leg protection is really necessary. Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, I'd go with the DH knee. They are only a tiny bit more bulky (still far less bulky than 661/kali/fox) and just as comfortable as the 2.0s. I've found and seen a number of time that the fabric of soft pads grabs the dirt in a crash and gets pulled down resulting in knee or elbow damage. The hard plastic cups slide and the pads stay in place much better.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

i haven't seen any post or pic of the vpd 2.0 dh knee/elbow posted yet. been googling around and didn't find any in action. can you post links with action pics?


----------



## A_street (Apr 16, 2013)

I just bought the dh knee this past week and used them at the big bear bike park over the weekend, solid knee pads for sure. I think for a full ride of pedaling they will get very warm as they have quite a bit more coverage above the knee than you get from just the knee alone. They most likely will not move, at least not far, in a crash. The one time I did go down this past weekend, both the dh elbow and dh knee pads didnt move at all. I was very happy with the performance.

For my regular trail riding, I always wear the vpd 2.0 knee pads and they are excellent. I don't think using the shin guards is worth it. I also used the extended knee pads for a bit too and found them to be really prone to sliding in a crash, so I would not recommend them. 

If you think you really need that level of protection, then the dh knee is a good choice. If this is just for trail riding though, the knee pad is plenty and I can live with a small cut or two on my shin in the rare case my pedal hits.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

I was having a hard time deciding between the long knee, the dh knee, or the combination of knee guard and shin pads.

i really wanted the long knee version but they're out of stock from the places i shop at the most. so i ordered a set of 2.0 knee guards and a set of 2.0 shin pads. i figured it has some versatility if i just wanted to use knee only, shin only or both. i went ahead and got the matching elbow guards as well.

if anyone is interested competitive cyclist is having a 25% off sale on knee and elbow guards. poc 2.0 - Search Results | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## glano (Apr 12, 2009)

What's the difference between the

POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Guard $89.96
POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Guard | Competitive Cyclist

and the:

POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Pads $77
POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Pads | Competitive Cyclist

The pictures look identical!


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

glano said:


> What's the difference between the
> 
> POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Guard $89.96
> POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Guard | Competitive Cyclist
> ...


i looked into that as well. online shopping can really suck sometimes...

chain reaction cycles lists the knee "pads" version as 2012 and the knee "guards" version as 2013. poc knee | Chain Reaction Cycles

2012: 
POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Pads Features:

•Joints are softer, very flexible protectors
•Hook-and-loop
•Made of Visco-Elastic Polymer Dough VPD
•Downhill, freeride mountain biking
•Sturdy polypropylene

2013: 
POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Guard Specifications:

•3D molded VPD 2.0 knee protector, perforated for air flow
•Resistant aramid reinforced stretch fabric sleeve
•The construction and shape are designed to secure position
•Optional elastic strap rests on calf muscle to give extra firm and secure fit


----------



## rktpacnwest (Nov 6, 2005)

glano said:


> What's the difference between the
> 
> POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Guard $89.96
> POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Guard | Competitive Cyclist
> ...


For what I can tell the $77.00 is at that price for size small only. But size small is also in the link at the $89.95 price. That is weird...

I'm just over the size small so I may try the $77 version . There seems to be debate in my research that is you're between sizes go down.

But then others says it will bunch up too much if you go smaller.


----------



## DiscoDust (Sep 22, 2010)

Have a few runs on the DH's now and I love em so far. Only pads I found w/full coverage and a plastic slider. Might be a bit hot if you're pedaling a ton as they do have full coverage but to me are still pretty low profile and comfortable temp/breathability for DH or light pedaling. 

Just some sizing advice, i'm about 5'8"/190lbs - stocky upper body, average legs/calves and I originally got the Medium knee pads but returned them for Larges... so I would say they run a bit small. Not sure how a 6 footer+ or dudes w/huge legs could fit in them.

But in the elbows I got Larges (my arms are fairly big) and they are tending to slide down, so I was considering trying mediums. next ride-day I'm gonna try and pull em way up and see if I can get em to stay or it's maybe just shape of my arm?

So, the sizing seems a little wacky to me as I used their measurement chart, just my 2 cents.


----------

